# EMT applications in ALTA



## basejump (Apr 30, 2010)

I need some tips and advice in which I will be succesful in the next EMT selection(s). Currently taking anatomy and physiology @sait and I have all of the pre requisites,I'm not really worried about the written exam and scenario but I am a bit nervous about writing the HOBET/CAAT-D exam. Help. Thanks,and be safe.


----------

